# Daves Really Poorly :'(



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

havent posted on here for a while but have been having a nose on heres still.

found dave in his hutch last night, not himself, not happy to see me, and just sat back pretty lifeless not very intrested in food. Brought him in and he did eat some apple and pineapple and did syrnigne recovery food into him throughtout the night, also massaged his tumym and he has done a few toilets.

Am waiting for the vets to open at 9am - he's still not right and am worrid sick. 

:crying:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> havent posted on here for a while but have been having a nose on heres still.
> 
> found dave in his hutch last night, not himself, not happy to see me, and just sat back pretty lifeless not very intrested in food. Brought him in and he did eat some apple and pineapple and did syrnigne recovery food into him throughtout the night, also massaged his tumym and he has done a few toilets.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the vets, hope he's ok! I remember you but haven't posted on here for a while either. Hugs


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh god, not another one, I've been up through the night with my big girl 

Sending vibes that he makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks Guys x

hes been admitted, on a drip and heat pad as his temp was really below normal this morning, they have been syringing food into him and hes eatten a little carrot himself. Stomach still very swollen and has not passed any toilets... :-(

Given him the injection to help get his bowel moving again but no signs as of yet.

I've got to ring them again at about 3pm. 

I absolutely hate this waiting game, feel sick with worry.

Vet said id done all the right things in the night and was really pleased that i knew so much - wouldn't be without the help of you guys on here! 

Will keep you updated 

x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Still sending loads of nomming vibes your way


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope that when you ring at 3pm he has improved. It's not nice when our furries are ill.

Well done for helping him thro the night. Hugs to you and Dave.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Only just seen this thread  *lots of hugs*

Will wait for news now

Good luck little hopper

Em
xx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Vet said no improvement :'( fingers crossed for next couple of hours x x


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just been In to the and seen him the vet has asked me to go back at 6.20pm to discuss the options but he did say things are not looking up as he has had laxitives by mouth, 2 injections and on a drip. He's still pretty lifeless and doesn't look himself  xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

oh no, sorry to hear he isn't improving  sending hugs your way


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending big hugs to Dave-hope there might be some good news at the vets later.
The "waiting game " is awful I know from experience 
Whatever the outcome,you did all the right things and Im sure Dave will know that
Please let us know how he is
Thinking of you 
Maureen


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had the little man PTS, hardest desision but had to make it. 

Vet said there was no improvement and he wouldnt of made it throught the night.

Thanks for all ur support guys x x 

:'( binky free my little man. X x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Lollie1515 said:


> Vet said no improvement :'( fingers crossed for next couple of hours x x


Thinking of you and we've got our fingers and paws crossed

Em
xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, so sorry to hear that.  Binky free little Dave xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arr! so sorry to Hun! hugs to you. RIP little man  Angie


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry, and sorry my post came in just after. Lots of love, and hop free little man 

Em
xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

So so sorry hun x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry hun!! RIP little Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry hun

Binky free over the bridge little one xxx


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Binky free beautiful.

Like I said on the phone, you gave them the best care they could have, and gave both Dave and Mike a second chance at life. sending you hugs


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

heartbreaking, so sorry to hear for your loss, I'm sure he loved every minuet of his time with you.


----------

